# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Ballada për Rinjohjen

## shigjeta

Edhe ky eshte nje motiv i vjeter dhe mjaft i perhapur. Ne vendin tone kete e gjejme ne kenget e Aga Ymerit ose Ymer Agos. Rinjohja behet me disa shenja tipike si nje nishan, nje e kafshuar e kalit ne llere. Kjo legjende te shqiparet e Italise njihet me kengen Kostandini Vogelith, qe duket se eshte me e vjeter se kenget e Aga Ymerit. Nje tjeter motiv i rinjohjes eshte edhe ajo e vellait me motren. Shenjat qe njihen jane zakonisht gjashte gishterinjte qe ka i vellai ne dore e ne kembe. Po shpesh ndihmon per tu njohur nje pellumb, qe tregon se ata jane moter e vella.
Legjenda e rinjohjes se vellait me motren ka disa variante. Emri i heroit Gjon ne nje variant tjeter te veriut eshte Ali, ne nje tjeter Hazri Asali, ne juge (Labove  Gjirokaster) Gjino Vaku.
Te arbereshet e Italise kjo legjende tregohet per Olimbine dhe Vllastarin. Ne legjende thuhet se ajo e ndar prej shume kohesh nga i vellai  qe ka shkuar ne ushtri, grabitet prej tij si placke lufte pa u njohur, ose e blen pa e njohur (ka qene qe i vogel rob lufte). Nje pellumb u zbulon te fshehten. Motivi i rinjohjes eshte subjekt i perdorur edhe nga shkrimtaret. Cajupi e ka trajtuar nje motiv te tille ne vjershen Atdheut dhe dashuria (Baba Tomori), por ne kete rast jane dy vellezer.

*Gjon Pretika*

Kendon blega, zane ne mal
Mendon , se spo ndien kush;
Gjith ushtria pe ndigion
Sa mire blega po kendon!
Kush asht trim e kush asht djale
Per me xane blegen ne mal!
Gjon Pretika trim i mire;
Ndodhi trim e ndodhi djale;
Ai edhe e xu blegen ne mal
Per flokesh pe hjek rrqane
Mos hiq, trim, o i pegane!
Se as un nuk jam e shkrete
Por e kam nji tem vella!
Ku e ke, he mos e pac!
Mos ma nem, goja tu thafte!
Ne ushtri e kam diku
Emenit-o si ti thone?
Emenit mi thone Gjon;
Ai ka shenja per tu njofte;
Gjashte gishta ne nji dore
Edhe gjashte ne nji kambe
A ti je Fasile moter?
Un jam o Gjon vella
Edhe u kapen gryka-grykes
Porsi motra me vella;
Te dy plasen tuj kja
Ku ra Gjoni, bini ftoni;
Aty cili lule ftoni
Ku ra blega bini shega;
Aty cili lule shega

----------


## shigjeta

Motivin e rinjohjes e gjejme edhe tek baladat e Luto Fukarait dhe Ali Borxhalise (veri, Kosove). Nje balade tjeter terheqese eshte ajo, per motren qyqe qe vajton mal me mal e breg me breg: motra gjen vellane te plagosur rende ne bjeshke; vellai kerkon uje dhe motra niset , qe te mos ngaterroje rrugen ai i kerkon te te mbush shtamben me gjak nga plaga e vet e ta derdhe rruges, por motra can doren e vet dhe le gjakun te rrjedhe. Gjate kthimit shiu e lau vazhden e gjakut dhe motra ngaterroi rrugen; bishat e njoftojne per mbarimin tragjik te vellait dhe motra nga dhembja shnderrohet ne qyqe. Ne kete balade shihet elementi i besimit te lashte- metamorfizmit - I kthimit te njeriut ne shpend.

----------


## shigjeta

*Kenga e Ago Ymerit*

Kenga e Ago Ymerit ka te beje me legjenden e rinjohjes se burrit me gruan. Nga disa te dhena qe gjeme ne kete kenge mund te besojme se kemi te bejme me nje luftetar, i cili ka rene rob ne duar te spanjolleve ne luften e Lepantos (1571). Edhe legjenda e Ymer Agos eshte shume e perhapur. Ne disa varianet del se Ymer Agua ka qene nga Ulqini. Ne te shumten e varianteve tona e shoqja e njeh Ymer Agon nga nje nishan qe ka ne llere ku e pat kafshuar kali.

Aga Ymeri

Aga Ymeri na u martue
Sall nji nate na ndej me grue
I ra lota per me shkue
Per me i shkue mbretit neushtri
Po  thote vasha vi me ty
Nuk asht rruge me ardhe me mue
Por sa kohe me prêt ti grue?
Une te pres-o per nande dit
Tu thafte goja! Shka po flet?
Se sasht rrug-o per nande dite
Por asht rruge-o per nande vjet
A mep besen sa po me prêt?
Eh nande vjet, tha, un te pritsha
E fat vedit mos i qitsha
Athere Aga u nis me shkue
Sa ka ra nat luften e pare
Ja kan vram nji 'at te bardhe
Sa e kan xane ne burg po e shtijn
Mire po han edhe po pin
Mir-o tamers (tambura) po na i bjen
Kuer jane mbushun te nande vjetet
Nuk po han as nuk po pin
Tamers ma-o s'po na i bjen
Bija e krajlit po e pvete
Cke ti Age qi shan as spin?
Cke qe tamers ma spo i bjen?
Skam si ha as skam si pi
As tamers skam si i bi
Nji anderr te keqe kam pa per shpi
Si e ke pa ti Age at anderr?
Pash sarajet kalbe e rrzue
Kam pa nanen qe kish verbue
Kam pa vashen tu nise me shkue;
A spo i hine mbretit me me leshue?
Un po tleshoj por do nande qese
Un nande qese ku me i marre
Tash nande vjet-o rob i xane
A asht besa se me vjen prape?
Po  tqes-o nji dorzane;
Po tqes-o zotin, qe me ka dhane
Zgjidh e merr dorin ma te mirin
Per tri dit ta kapsh Ulqinin!
Per tri dite e per tri net
Mbrini Aga ne vend te vet
E kur shkoi ke kroni i ngri
Po gjene tamen vneshtet tuj shbi:
Puna e mbare o moj nane 
Tmbar pac, more rob i xane!
Ku mnjef se jam rob i xane?
Po te njoh floket-o qi ke lane
Kahe po vjen or djali i ri?
Prej se zezes qasaje Spaje
Ka ndoi fjale per Aga Ymerin?
Aga Ymerin e kan vra
E merr vaji nanen e shkon tuj kja
Cjan keta krushq qe po shkojen rrashit?
Krushqt e qenit Veli Pashe
Te kujen nuse kjene me marre?
Nuse zezen e Aga Ymerit
Aga Ymeri theke dorin
Me mezi e xu krushin
Mire se u gjej or krushq darsmore!
Mire se vjen ti rob i xane!
Kah po vjen ti rob i xane?
Prej te zezes qasaje Spaje
Aga Ymerin a na ke pa?
Aga Ymerin e kane vra
Ka tri dit me ta sjam pa
Krushqt u qeshen, u hallakan
Nji amanet qi ma ka lane
Sall tri fjale kesaje vashe me i thane!
Per tri fjale e per sa te duesh
Burrin tand a mund e njofsh?
Ku ta njof e ku ta dij
Salli nate e kam pase ne shpi
Por mka pase thane e zeza nane
Se ka pase nji shej ne llane
Ku e ka pangrane gjogu ne dhambe!
Shpervoi llan, kallxoi nishan
Zdrypi vasha prej kocis
Kcej e ra ne vithe te doris
Udha e mbare, ju krushq darsmore!
Veli Pashes mi coni fjale
Veli Pashes fale me shndet
Erdhi zoti me gja te vet!
Mos me i mbete sarajet shkret
Mos me mbete nana pa djale
Prej shpiet vasha mos me dale

----------

